# Ice cream maker for butter?



## moocow (Jan 6, 2010)

Has anyone tried to use a ice cream maker for a butter churn? :stirpot:


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Yep. I had a jersey cow. The first time I tried to make ice cream it turned into butter! After that I just used it to make butter on purpose. Took about 5 minutes, it would actually stall the motor when it was done.


----------



## moocow (Jan 6, 2010)

That is good to hear. I thought it might turn to slow but butter in 5min that is fast. A good multipurpose Machine.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I've been wanting to try to make butter in the tiny ice cream maker I bought. It has two bowls that will hold up to 16 oz. the walls have a liquid to freeze. Then you take out the frozen bowl and put the top on it with the stirrer and turn it on. I was thinking of just cooling the bowl a bit, and trying for the butter.

Now, after reading your above posts, I'm going to have to give it a try.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

I should mention that this particular cow gave incredible cream. After 12 hours you could pick up the cream off of the top of the milk without even getting your fingers wet. It was dang near butter already. A pound of butter would leave about a tablespoon of buttermilk.


----------



## JHinCA (Sep 20, 2003)

AngieM2 said:


> I've been wanting to try to make butter in the tiny ice cream maker I bought. It has two bowls that will hold up to 16 oz. the walls have a liquid to freeze. Then you take out the frozen bowl and put the top on it with the stirrer and turn it on. I was thinking of just cooling the bowl a bit, and trying for the butter.
> 
> Now, after reading your above posts, I'm going to have to give it a try.


I have one of those that hasn't worked well for ice cream. Glad to find something else I can do with it.


----------

